# HELP !! collinite 476s



## phozy888 (Oct 26, 2008)

HELP !! collinite 476s wont come off..... dont know what to do.

i hand buffed half the car... then the other half kinda set and now it wont come off. sh1t!!!...

any advice ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Apply some more over it and remove, or use a Quick Detailer to aid the removal...?


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Try some QD on the MF. If that fails, a second coat of 476s should soften/dissolve the residue - but don't leave it on so long :thumb:

D'oh - too slow


----------



## phozy888 (Oct 26, 2008)

ah thanks for the quick replys.... my neck and arm is sooo dead. 

ill try this tmrw morning... thanks guys!!

ill post some piccys of the finished results...


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

inthe morning it will be proper stuck on, really dont envy the thought of facing that. good luck keep us posted


----------



## phozy888 (Oct 26, 2008)

yeah im dreading the morning.... its already proper stuck... thinking what it be like tmrw.

hope the QD or applying a 2nd layer will soften it and then ill buff it off straight away.

now i wish i never used it  ...should have just left it with the EGP. 

been at it all day.

wash,
clay,
SRP
EGP
Colly...


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

sounds like youve put it on a little thick,

how did you apply it?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

phozy888 said:


> HELP !! collinite 476s wont come off..... dont know what to do.
> 
> i hand buffed half the car... then the other half kinda set and now it wont come off. sh1t!!!...
> 
> any advice ?


Apply some more , BUT read the instructions 1 panel at a time means exactly that 
Good luck :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I REALLY wouldn't leave it until tomorrow - is there no way you can deal with it now?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

dont be put of by it just learn as colly is a brilliant wax for winter for its price. Ive been there (though prob not as bad by the sounds of it) usually apply it very thinly to the whole car once finished start removing. Thinner the better as theres always the second coat

Cant help but thinking if you leave it till tomorrow you might be better of using a strong wash and starting again


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

....and next time give the EGP 12-24 hrs to cure before topping it with anything, or you'll most likely be removing it anyway....

Good luck tomorrow - then sell the 476 and buy some FK1000 as its MUCH better value and 10x easier to use


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Avanti said:


> Apply some more , BUT read the instructions 1 panel at a time means exactly that
> Good luck :thumb:


either as avanti says or swipe test next time

apply to a panel - apply to a second panel - swipe first panel if ready remove if not cary on - apply to third - swipe first again etc etc etc

 :thumb:


----------



## phozy888 (Oct 26, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> sounds like youve put it on a little thick,
> 
> how did you apply it?


used a applicator pad. slightly moist with QD..... its not that thick i think.

think its just the cold weather maybe.... the fist half came off ok.... the 2nd  wont budge! hehe


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> ....and next time give the EGP 12-24 hrs to cure before topping it with anything, or you'll most likely be removing it anyway....
> 
> Good luck tomorrow - then sell the 476 and buy some FK1000 as its MUCH better value and 10x easier to use


Wise words indeed. I'm trying to curb the plugging... but 1000P is a no brainer!


----------



## phozy888 (Oct 26, 2008)

RussZS said:


> I REALLY wouldn't leave it until tomorrow - is there no way you can deal with it now?


its too dark now.. no choice but to tackle it tmrw  .... so dreading it.


----------



## phozy888 (Oct 26, 2008)

alan hanson said:


> dont be put of by it just learn as colly is a brilliant wax for winter for its price. Ive been there (though prob not as bad by the sounds of it) usually apply it very thinly to the whole car once finished start removing. Thinner the better as theres always the second coat
> 
> Cant help but thinking if you leave it till tomorrow you might be better of using a strong wash and starting again


nooooo... i spent too long today hehe. must avoid doing this.

thought id give it a once over just before winter...

actually i started with one panel to see what it was like. let it set for 10 mins then it buffed off really easy, so id thought i do the whole car then buff.

so so wrong.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

To be honest, I wouldn't even bother trying to remove it on it's own tomorrow. Get a paint cleaner out - Megs DC1, SRP, whatever you have...


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

RussZS said:


> To be honest, I wouldn't even bother trying to remove it on it's own tomorrow. Get a paint cleaner out - Megs DC1, SRP, whatever you have...


I was thinking the same. It'll be much eiasier


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

phozy888 said:


> its too dark now.. no choice but to tackle it tmrw  .... so dreading it.


You should have little to fear, when you apply the freshly applied wax the solvents will soften what is already there. Start with say the front wing and bonnet, then go back with the microfibre cloth to buff off the wing and move onto the bonnet, once completed, apply to the door and rear qtr/door then once again buff off the door etc, once the whole car is completed, get a 2nd buffing cloth and buff the whole car, stand back and admire 
The only wax I have seen so far (Im sure there are others) that say apply to the whole car and leave 10-15mins is the AG HD wax.


----------



## phozy888 (Oct 26, 2008)

RussZS said:


> To be honest, I wouldn't even bother trying to remove it on it's own tomorrow. Get a paint cleaner out - Megs DC1, SRP, whatever you have...


many thanks for the advice... ill keep you guys updated tmrw morning. hehe.

if all fails ie.. QD + 2ND coating .... then ill guess i have to try the SRP.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

alan hanson said:


> dont be put of by it just learn as colly is a brilliant wax for winter for its price. Ive been there (though prob not as bad by the sounds of it) usually apply it very thinly to the whole car once finished start removing. Thinner the better as theres always the second coat
> 
> Cant help but thinking if you leave it till tomorrow you might be better of using a strong wash and starting again


If the detergent proof wax came off after one 'strong wash' I would be wanting a refund, unless the wash means a good polish? 
(sorry to open a can of worms for some )


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

If all else fails... Fairy washing up liquid!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

yeh sorry strong wash includes the usual apc dilution or washing up liquid or clay etc.... (which may or may not work theres another can of worms, lol). failin that as you mentioned polish would be next


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Pick axe, Shovel, and a Stick of Dynamite. Might also help.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

caledonia said:


> Pick axe, Shovel, and a Stick of Dynamite. Might also help.


 don't be saying that, there are folk on here who may just go along and try it :lol:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Avanti said:


> don't be saying that, there are folk on here who may just go along and try it :lol:


I reckon The Master Detailer would shift it in no time with #105 on his 9" wool pad @2200rpm :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Avanti said:


> don't be saying that, there are folk on here who may just go along and try it :lol:


So true I am fraid.:doublesho



parish said:


> I reckon The Master Detailer would shift it in no time with #105 on his 9" wool pad @2200rpm :buffer: :thumb:


Have you got his number or the link.???

:lol:


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Any chance of taking a pic of it and posting it matey? Kinda curious as to see what it looks like if it's refusing to come off!


----------



## phozy888 (Oct 26, 2008)

will have picts tmrw morning...


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

a piccie now would just look like one cold frozen car i should imagen. Is it garaged or driveway?


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Some paint stripper, heat gun, scrapper and blow torch....oh sorry you said how to remove collonite wax not underbody sealant my mistake. 

I'd try some dilute APC maybe 10% on an MF...??


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

Damp applicator...lay it on thin as possible and do one panel at a time before buffing off.

Don`t bin it...its a great product for the price.

Andrew


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

bin???

ill buy it.....


----------



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

phozy888 said:


> HELP !! collinite 476s wont come off..... dont know what to do.
> 
> i hand buffed half the car... then the other half kinda set and now it wont come off. sh1t!!!...
> 
> any advice ?


I had the same problem myself the first time i used 476, start over and use SRP on the whole car which will remove it then use the collinite.

take a look at this
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=94452


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm really surprised at this. Both cars I did at the weekend were left at least 15-20 mins for the first coat before buffing; moist, 10 degree C garage - no problems. 

Then again, it wasn't very thick - I learned that one the hard way a few years ago in Germany 

Bret


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Just use Finish Kare 1000P instead - all of the benefits, none of the drawbacks! Plus, you can add an additional layer immediately - none of this 24 hour lark.


----------



## phozy888 (Oct 26, 2008)

all fixed... i applied some more this morning to moist it up and then buffed it all off.  

Thanks Guys!!  

happy new year,


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

glad you sorted it o


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> bin???
> 
> ill buy it.....


I sell you might. Got a huge tin 18 oz one. Used twice.
No need for it now.

Gordon.

Soor mods I know I have to sell it the right section and I will soon.
Gordon.


----------



## FALCONGTHO (Apr 7, 2007)

You had us all goin there there phozy.You see how many guys got worried mate?What an excellent forum eh..so informative...excellent work guys..now show us some pics Phozy..regards Nick


----------



## phozy888 (Oct 26, 2008)

The cars all dusty now as you can all see.... but you can imagine when it was all just waxed with the colly. 

Thanks Guys.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Looking good!

Awesome car too btw - I love those! Never seen one in that colour before either!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice looking car and glad you got sorted out.

But have you learned anything by your experience?

This is the main question.
Gordon.


----------



## phozy888 (Oct 26, 2008)

yep...not to let it set so long... or wax it in the freezing cold  ..

well if i waxed it the first time and let it set for 24 hours.. wouldnt that be better ? let it cure or something like that. then apply a 2nd layer on top to soften again then buff off. ?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Leaving the wax on the car after it has cured serves no purpose at all. Then having to really the second coat to soften the first. Just makes the job twice as long. Ok you have 2 coats of wax on the car which is good. But what about the sore arms and all the trouble you have in the first place.

You got away with it this time with Colly. But you might apply a product that is not so easy to remove or might even cause damage to your paint.

So always read the instructions, learn what you are working with and possible implication that concern the product. Could you imagine the damage wheel cleaners could do if they dry on your wheels in summer. You must alway be aware of possible implication and learn to read the climate and instruction.
Weather conditions can totally change certain product in the way they are meant to act, might take long might be shorter.

Hope this is not to hard to follow.
Gordon.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

swipe test never fails imo


----------



## phozy888 (Oct 26, 2008)

Many thanks Gordon,

how would I now maintain the car ? ... just a normal wash and dry down.

I take it i dont need to go through the whole process i did again.. well thinking it would last till spring, summer time.

clay,srp,egp,colly.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

normal 2BM wash maybe a going over with a good QD every once in a while


----------



## phozy888 (Oct 26, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> normal 2BM wash maybe a going over with a good QD every once in a while


ok kool.... just a normal wash. i've got the megs QD.. that ok ?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

It will last long after those date. Just don't over do the shampoo's or foam when washing.
Keep to the recommended dilution rate when washing. But this also goes to all products.

Get a plastic jug from any cheap store and use it to measure out just don't guess or you could have a heap of trouble.

Link below but you will need Excel to use this or An excel viewer, Which is a free down load from the net.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=16313&highlight=dilution+chart

Hope this helps.

Gordon


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

its ok i guess maybe something a little more exclusive like Z8.....


----------



## wfedwar (Dec 21, 2008)

Alcohol will remove it. Detergents and soaps won't.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

caledonia said:


> Leaving the wax on the car after it has cured serves no purpose at all. Then having to really the second coat to soften the first. Just makes the job twice as long. Ok you have 2 coats of wax on the car which is good. But what about the sore arms and all the trouble you have in the first place.
> 
> You got away with it this time with Colly. But you might apply a product that is not so easy to remove or might even cause damage to your paint.
> 
> ...


Much agreed, I hope others have learned from the episode too :thumb:


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

Has anyone mentioned heat yet ?

I've found it goes on a lot easier and thinner if you heat up a moist applicator pad in this cold weather. I just hold it next to my halogen lights for a few seconds to get it nice and warm (not too hot mind) before each wipe on . 

Then I use warm MF cloths that I've had on a radiator for buffing off.


----------

